# Prozac --> Zoloft (switch SSRI)



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

I was wondering how an SSRI switch is. The Prozac I'm on now does very little for social anxiety as well as my depression so my doc suggested possibly switching to Zoloft. 

I know a lot of people on this forum haven't had any success with SSRIs but I was wondering how the switch is made. I couldn't find it on google anywhere :x.

Do I have to taper off Prozac THEN start Zoloft? I hope not, that will take a while. Anyways, I know my doctor will know but I was just curious to know now. Thanks.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

Lower your dose of prozac. A day or two later then start taking zoloft with the prozac for three to four days, then stop the prozac.

like if you're on 40mg of prozac, lower it to 20mg and take the prozac with the zoloft for a couple days.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It's also going to be dependent on how high of a dose of Prozac you are on. Your doc should be able to sort it out for you.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

The fluoxetine-sertraline dosage equivalency ratio ist about 0,36/1. The switch is made "on the fly", the fluoxetine is not tappered down to zero and then the sertraline is started. You take you last dose of Prozac and the next day you start with your first dose of Zoloft. This way no AD effect is lost, which can be risky in suicidal patients.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

But fluoxetine has a long half-life so (assuming doses are equivalent) he'd have 2x the SSRI effect or more until the fluoxetine clears.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

He starts with a low sertraline dose and gradually increases it.


----------

